# Lounge > Sports >  >  Who's your favorite MLB team?

## Chantellabella

Rangers

----------


## anonymid

Red Sox

----------


## Trendsetter

Cincinatti Reds

----------


## T-Bone

^ I second that. Reds.

----------


## Cam

Red Sox :/

----------


## Yossarian

Toronto Blue Jays

----------


## JustGaara

Yankees! 8-)

----------


## JesusChild

Being from Toronto my Favorite Baseball Team is The Toronto Blue Jays. We Got RA Dickey YAY and of course we have those Marlin Acquisitions, I really believe all the pieces are coming together for competitive season. Can't wait to see what happens.  GO Blue Jays

This is the start of a beautiful friendship, you and me both. Go Jays, Nice to see another Jays fan yay
Hey I see my old sports buddies from SAS are here.  Red Soxs fans Anonymid and Cam nice :-D

----------


## Yossarian

This topic is fairly dead, but I figure it's as good a spot as any to discuss MLB. The Blue Jays did not fair well in their first game. Dickey the ace gave up 6 runs and and 6 walks in 5 innings. Reyes was taken out of the game after his first at bat and is now on the disabled list, where is joined by closer Casey Janssen. One good thing happened, Erik Kratz came off the bench to pinch hit a 2 run homer. Hopefully he gets some starts this season because Thole cannot hit too well. Hutchison will be pitching for the Jays so maybe he can give them a quality start. He did well in spring training.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I'm not a baseball fan in the slightest, but if I had to choose, it'd be Seattle's team or the Blue Jays.

----------


## Chantellabella

> This topic is fairly dead, but I figure it's as good a spot as any to discuss MLB. The Blue Jays did not fair well in their first game. Dickey the ace gave up 6 runs and and 6 walks in 5 innings. Reyes was taken out of the game after his first at bat and is now on the disabled list, where is joined by closer Casey Janssen. One good thing happened, Erik Kratz came off the bench to pinch hit a 2 run homer. Hopefully he gets some starts this season because Thole cannot hit too well. Hutchison will be pitching for the Jays so maybe he can give them a quality start. He did well in spring training.




You know, die hard baseball fans live, eat and breathe baseball. I have trouble getting into it. You'd think though that I would understand, being a big football and basketball fan. What is it about baseball that you love? 

btw, I like the new avatar.  ::):

----------


## Yossarian

> You know, die hard baseball fans live, eat and breathe baseball. I have trouble getting into it. You'd think though that I would understand, being a big football and basketball fan. What is it about baseball that you love? 
> 
> btw, I like the new avatar.



I am not sure what it is exactly. I enjoy the stats in baseball. I only started following baseball a few years ago. I never had much interest in hockey like  other Canadians. I am not too interested in football either. I don't  mind basketball, but I am not too into it. I did make a March Madness  bracket the past few years, but I am clueless when it comes to basketball. It depends on your preference, you'll find die hards in all sports, but it seems like baseball comes off as boring to a lot of people. It certainly has a slower pace than hockey, football and basketball.  Who are your football and basketball teams? 

Thanks, I thought it was time for a change.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> I am not sure what it is exactly. I enjoy the stats in baseball. I only started following baseball a few years ago. I never had much interest in hockey like  other Canadians. I am not too interested in football either. I don't  mind basketball, but I am not too into it. I did make a March Madness  bracket the past few years, but I am clueless when it comes to basketball. It depends on your preference, you'll find die hards in all sports, but it seems like baseball comes off as boring to a lot of people. It certainly has a slower pace than hockey, football and basketball.  Who are your football and basketball teams? 
> 
> Thanks, I thought it was time for a change.



I'm fascinated by baseball fans because they are true sports fans. I like playing baseball, but I'm not really good at catching or throwing. I can bat really far though. 

My favorite teams are New Orleans Saints for football and Dallas Mavericks for basketball. I really wanted to get to a Mavs game while I lived in Dallas, but never got there. I saw the Harlem Globetrotters 30 years ago. That was the only team other than high school and college basketball that I've seen. I like the constant scoring of basketball.

----------


## Yossarian

> I'm fascinated by baseball fans because they are true sports fans. I like playing baseball, but I'm not really good at catching or throwing. I can bat really far though. 
> 
> My favorite teams are New Orleans Saints for football and Dallas Mavericks for basketball. I really wanted to get to a Mavs game while I lived in Dallas, but never got there. I saw the Harlem Globetrotters 30 years ago. That was the only team other than high school and college basketball that I've seen. I like the constant scoring of basketball.



I am not athletic, so I don't partake in any sports physically. It sounds like you would make a great designated hitter.  :Tongue:  There's no fielding involved. 

How did your teams do this year? I went to a Toronto Raptors game once. I've also been to two Toronto Blue Jays games. Yeah, there's a lot of scoring in basketball. It certainly keeps things interesting.

----------


## Chantellabella

Not too good for the Mavs. Just middle of the pack. The Saints started out really strong, but seemed to just get tired during the playoffs. I was traveling around between jobs and homes during the end of the season, so I sort of lost my crazy football fan drive toward the end. I didn't even watch the Superbowl. I'll get all crazy next year. 

I played basketball in high school - yes, I was homeless and yes I played still on the team. I am only 5 ft tall so I was no match when it came to guarding and keeping the ball. But I could shoot from any angle (even backwards). So the plan was to throw me in there, I'd get creamed which created a foul. Then I'd shoot the baskets and make points. I guess you could say I played suicide ball in high school. The object was to break me up just enough to get me to score a basket or two.

----------


## Yossarian

The Blue Jays are off to a better start than last year. They are one game above .500 with a record of 6-5. Starting pitcher Dustin McGowan recorded his first win since 2008 last night. It is nice to seem him get a win after being injured for so long. I hope he does well. There may be some changes though, because J.A. Happ will becoming off the disabled list soon.

----------


## Chantellabella

> The Blue Jays are off to a better start than last year. They are one game above .500 with a record of 6-5. Starting pitcher Dustin McGowan recorded his first win since 2008 last night. It is nice to seem him get a win after being injured for so long. I hope he does well. There may be some changes though, because J.A. Happ will becoming off the disabled list soon.



Is baseball like football in that if a key player gets injured, the entire football team is screwed. Does it work that way in baseball?

----------


## Yossarian

> Is baseball like football in that if a key player gets injured, the entire football team is screwed. Does it work that way in baseball?



I think a baseball team would have to be missing a few key players before they were in any real trouble.

----------


## enfield

the seahawks. is that a team? if its not a team then my answer is the mets (which i know for fact is a team).

----------


## Kesky

Dodgers.....grew up in the SF Bay Area but hated all bay area teams. There was a powerful radio station in LA I could pick up some nights and as a child I'd sit and listen to Vin Scully call the games. Over 50 years later he's still doing the play by play.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Astros have lost 7 out of their last 10, ffs. What was once a more than 15 game lead into first place is shrinking now. The bats aren't working and our closers just absolutely suck lately. Though they are winning this afternoon.

I just hope they don't limp into the playoffs, to lose in the first round. That would be a goddamned shame, after the lead they've had most of the season.

----------

